# The XFX Fan Club



## Raiden911

I had a 8600GTS XFX.


----------



## Toonshorty

List update:

Added: Raiden911


----------



## Spxprovost

9600 gt


----------



## Crooksy

add me, had an 8800GS and currently two GTX260 - XT editions. All XFX!


----------



## WarlordOne

Great product, will definitely buy XFX again.


----------



## Prescott-King

I have a XFX 9600 GT. Just not installed in my PC.


----------



## Tank

9800GTX+ and a XFX mobo


----------



## R00ST3R

1 - XFX Mach4 MB, 1 - XFX 680i Lt Sli MB, 1 - XFX 750i MB, 1 - XFX 9800GTX, 1 - XFX GTX 260 core 216.


----------



## Silverlight

I had a XFX 7900GT

Want to get XFX 4890 sometime soon


----------



## sdla4ever

add me! 9800 GT!


----------



## Anth0789

XFX GTX 285 here.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Xfx 4870


----------



## elvla2

add me I have a XFX GTX 275


----------



## n1helix

XFX GTS 250 here!!


----------



## Faisal11iraq

3x XFX GTX260 Black Editions, XFX 780i 3 way SLi mobo


----------



## wierdo124

GTX 260 core 216.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have had an XFX 88000GTS 640MB and I currently own an XFX 9500GT 1GB in my HTPC.

I love XFX and there customer support. Its great.

I support XFX.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Hey,

I think this thread was a great idea. You should check out my sig link to the review team I have started and will be officially launching fairly soon. I am glad there is so much support for this company and I am glad that people recognize how respectable of a company it really is. By the way, please add me to the list. I have previously owned an *XFX GTX280*.


----------



## Bob Santana

i want in!!
xfx 9600gt


----------



## Toonshorty

Posts #6 - #20 updated. Enjoy.


----------



## skunksmash

i want in.....







, XFX GTX260 BE


----------



## spartacus

I'm in too... XFX GTX260 FTW!
(also have owned 8600gt xxx and 9500gt)


----------



## freddy-b

add me, I have a 9800GTX+


----------



## DazTora

Can I join this please, I have a XFX GTX 260 216 Standard. : )


----------



## Toonshorty

Updated List.


----------



## DazTora

Thank you, I cant that code to work in my signature do I just paste it all in?


----------



## philhalo66

ive got an XFX HD4870 1GB


----------



## Toonshorty

It *should *work, for what reason doesn't it?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers for adding me. XFX FTW.


----------



## elvla2

We should post our overclocks!!!!!!! wouldn't that be a good idea


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Xfx 8800gtx 630m xxx


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elvla2*


We should post our overclocks!!!!!!! wouldn't that be a good idea


Feel free.


----------



## jarble

xfx 8800gt
xfx 260gtx


----------



## Toonshorty

Jarble, you have been added.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


Jarble, you have been added.


thx m8


----------



## philhalo66

my overclocks on CPU and Graphics card


----------



## skunksmash

Attachment 122999

......pretty good


----------



## elvla2

Here's my O/C!!!!!


----------



## Setzer

Count me in on the team with my mobo


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's 630M XXX not just XXX.
XFX released two versions of the XXX.


----------



## Uber_D

xfx 250 gts
xfx 750i
Add me


----------



## Platinum

Please add me in. 
Owns:
XFX GTX 260 216 BE
XFX HD 4850
XFX HD 4650


----------



## Toonshorty

Updated List.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey toons. Hope you dont mind. I just edited my details as I should have been more clear and thought I would save you the trouble.


----------



## TheJack

XFX is the only card I'll buy.

8800GT Alpha Dog
7600GT

sign me up for the fan club!


----------



## Deathclaw

i've had XFX 7300GS
now i have XFX 8500GT
what will i buy next...
probably XFX GTX 260...


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Hey toons. Hope you dont mind. I just edited my details as I should have been more clear and thought I would save you the trouble.


Sure thing, if you see any problems anywhere please fix them without asking


----------



## nafljhy

Had:
3x 8800GTs

Have:
HD4890
9500GT


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Hey! put me up there! i get nothing but XFX!! i have an dead 8800 gt and im getting a GTS250!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Sure thing, if you see any problems anywhere please fix them without asking









Sure thing


----------



## elvla2

Hey guys post some O/C proof, lets make this post interesting !!!!!


----------



## MrPriest

XFX 8800GS XXX o/c 735core, 940ram, 1835mhz shader.

My how-to thread below... (More stable o/c now, those numbers in the pic are inaccurate)

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cool...fx-nvidia.html


----------



## Toonshorty

List is fully updated.


----------



## Toonshorty

0_o .. If you search 'XFX' in the overclock.net google custom search we're on top =]


----------



## michaeljr1186

GTX 260 core 216. SLi


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
GTX 260 core 216. SLi

How many have you got in SLI?

2,3 or 4?


----------



## JMT668

im in

my sig has a XFX 4830 and my 2nd rig has a XFX 7600GS


----------



## Jman_345

I'm in. Own a XFX 4850


----------



## tha d0ctor

I had a 750i sli but sold it but they finally sent me the rebate for it today, i guess that makes me a fan :/


----------



## Platinum

Thanks for adding me in.


----------



## Zig-Zag

I still have my xfx 8600gt xxx and my xfx 9500gt


----------



## Toonshorty

tha_d0ctor, unfortunately we cannot accept traitors









Generally you need to be looking to buy or have an XFX product so for that reason, we cannot add you to the list.

I hope you understand,

- Toon


----------



## Zig-Zag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


tha_d0ctor, unfortunately we cannot accept traitors









Generally you need to be looking to buy or have an XFX product so for that reason, we cannot add you to the list.

I hope you understand,

- Toon


But the 9500 is still running in my other rig

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=40508


----------



## Crazycarl

xfx gtx260 here.


----------



## Crooksy

there is a random "t" next to your banner btw


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


tha_d0ctor, unfortunately we cannot accept traitors









Generally you need to be looking to buy or have an XFX product so for that reason, we cannot add you to the list.

I hope you understand,

- Toon


haha I see I see

well luckily my 8800gt alpha dog 256mb version arrived in the mail today from ebay (70$ shipped - used) and I plan on using it once I get my bloodrage back from an RMA or am forced to get a new mobo because the techs at foxcoon find out im an idiot when it comes to habitually frying motherboards

either way the car is sitting next to me and just screams sexy and higher vantage CPU scores and electric bills (and hopefully not higher case temps but that's probably going to be the case)

I already loves this card (even tohugh I havn't tested it) because of the lesser volume of ram the card is shorter and will not block the fans on my top gtx 275 (pny) since it will be residing in the middle!!!!!!!

w00t w00t im welcoming myself to the club, big pat on the back


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


haha I see I see

well luckily my 8800gt alpha dog 256mb version arrived in the mail today from ebay (70$ shipped - used) and I plan on using it once I get my bloodrage back from an RMA or am forced to get a new mobo because the techs at foxcoon find out im an idiot when it comes to habitually frying motherboards

either way the car is sitting next to me and just screams sexy and higher vantage CPU scores and electric bills (and hopefully not higher case temps but that's probably going to be the case)

I already loves this card (even tohugh I havn't tested it) because of the lesser volume of ram the card is shorter and will not block the fans on my top gtx 275 (pny) since it will be residing in the middle!!!!!!!

w00t w00t im welcoming myself to the club, big pat on the back


Ah, well, in that case you better come in then. =)

Welcome to the club.

Oh and thanks to whoever mentioned the 't'.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

why cant i move the fan link to the center??? its on teh left


----------



## metallicamaster3

XFX 750i SLI Extreme Edition

I kicked its ass and she's still going strong! <3


----------



## nafljhy

can we add a 9500GT 1GB to my list too?


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
can we add a 9500GT 1GB to my list too?









Already there? ...


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

My 8800 Gt just started to work again!!!!!!! ***??! it was dead!!!! so, i wont be getting the GTS250!! wooohooooooo!


----------



## kurt1288

Hey, throw me on that list plx. I got a HD 4870.


----------



## Toonshorty

Ok, all added.

Am going to get XFX HD 5850 in a few weeks =)


----------



## robbo2

You can add me. I made my first XFX purchase of a 8800gts 512 a few year ago now. Shortly after we met we fell in love had smex an made another thus giving me 2 in sli. Unfortunately the day arrived when I had to upgrade an of course it was to another XFX card







We are yet to create another though.


----------



## Vermillion

Count me in.








Two XFX GTX 260 Black Editions.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Count me in
Had a XFX 8600GT
Then a XFX 8800GS
Now i have a XFX HD4870


----------



## Toonshorty

Gotcha both =)


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Gotcha both =)

Thnx


----------



## Toonshorty

No one else other than me looking at the HD 5850/70?


----------



## wierdo124

I'm not.


----------



## Toonshorty

No, because your graphics card is decent.

X850 isn't fun to use at all.


----------



## grunion

XFX is great
I love the ticket system.
I'm always bugging them about things, they always give me a timely response.
Currently chatting about 5870 availability and where the likely place that will have them in stock soon.


----------



## Toonshorty

Great, tell me how it works out. Also could you ask them about HD 5850 availability for the UK please.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
XFX is great
I love the ticket system.
I'm always bugging them about things, they always give me a timely response.
Currently chatting about 5870 availability and where the likely place that will have them in stock soon.

Could never understand why people complain about XFX...I've had nothin' but good times with these guys regardng to mobos. Considering investing in a couple of GTX 260 Black Edition gpu's soon


----------



## BlackHoleSun

May I be added to the list? I've got four XFX products currently; An HD4870x2, 4830, and two 9500GTs.

Previsouly I owned a 260 GTX Core 216 Black Edition, and I plan to sell the x2 and try and land two 5870s as well.


----------



## blooder11181

i have a old xfx 6200 256mb ddr2 agp
pv-t44a-ualg


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

add me for 3 4890s XXX editions.


----------



## Toonshorty

G|F.E.A.D|Killa - Did you not have those 3 GTX 260s ... I thought 2 were EVGA's and one was an XFX.

Maybe I'm just imagining things.

EDIT: G|F.E.A.D - You can be bold because you have infinite rep.


----------



## BIGWORM

Too bad I can't join this club anymore. I had a 8800GT in the past, but replaced it with a Sparkle GTX260. The RMA system is a breeze, though.

I remember, when I was a noob to computers, I OCed WAY too high on the PCIE bus, and burned my VRAM on my 7600GS, and had to RMA it. Return time was ~5 days, which is nice because I only live about 150 miles from their RMA department. When I sold my 8800GT, the transferring process of the double lifetime warranty was a breeze, too.


----------



## Toonshorty

Sparkle .. never seen too much from them.

Would rather buy from one of the bigger manufactures (XFX/EVGA/BFG)


----------



## Toonshorty

Didn't like the current graphic header so updated with a new one, you can check it out at the top of the first page.


----------



## Odel

4850 1gb is about 50miles from me right now... COME ON UPS, YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Swiftes

Add me, XFX 4890 XXX 1Ghz/4.4Ghz, validation in my sig!


----------



## opty165

add me as well, XFX HD5870


----------



## Toonshorty

Just about to put an order down on the HD 4870 512mb.

Should be here on Saturday if I order tonight.


----------



## Sanders54

Phat_fail has a XFX G80 8800 GTX, and Ãœbernet has 2x 9800 GT 512MBs from XFX.


----------



## Croft

I'd like to join. My new XFX GTX 275 is coming soon, but I've always used their cards in the past. Including an XFX Geforce 6200.


----------



## GreekSniper

add me too.
gots me a HUGE XFX 8800 ULTRA


----------



## BLADEY

2 XFX HD 4870, XFX 7800GTX, XFX 680i LT


----------



## blooder11181

xfx send me this


----------



## Harrier

GTS 250 from XFX


----------



## Swiftes

Don't I get to be in bold as I am a fellow Brit?


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Don't I get to be in bold as I am a fellow Brit?










Unfortunately not =(


----------



## H-man

XFX HD4850 1GB is what I have.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

had 2 XFX9800GTX+s. just have one now


----------



## TheReaperWaits

2 x XFX 260GTX (192 + 216).


----------



## Evilcraft

I have a XFX 9800GTX+ currently


----------



## Argosy

XFX 4890 stock clocks. throw me up there


----------



## Toonshorty

All added.


----------



## H-man

I have a XFX 4850 1 GB card.


----------



## Toonshorty

Idiot your already added with a 4850?


----------



## karcus01

ADD ME, i got 8800GT XFX Alpha dog edition


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi club. I have 2x XFX 8600GTS 512MB cards that I fold with along side my other 2x 9800GT OC cards from cough * BFG * cough. I sure wish my 9800's were XFX but I got a good deal on them new so I can't complain.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I've owned 3 XFX 4850 1GB cards.


----------



## Regamaster

Running an XFX 9800 GT (Overclocked) and an XFX 8200 Motherboard (MB-N78S-8209).


----------



## ensu3

Currently running SLI GTX 260 Black


----------



## KKfarmedkk

XFX gtx 295


----------



## Toonshorty

Ah, I could only dream of having a build like yours as a first time.

I'm still running my first time build, ah, the good old top of the range Pentium 4s.


----------



## xGTx

Running an 9800gtx xfx vmodded


----------



## Sir Uggo

I had a XFX 8800 awhile ago


----------



## Aick

add me! XFX 9800GT and plan on buying the newer series cards from them! XFX ftw!


----------



## lil-tom7

i have a xfx 750i motherboard.


----------



## imh073p

I own 2 xfx gtx 260, actually had one go bad within a month of owning them and so i rma'd the bad card. Within a week i had another one at my door, really good customer service. My first xfx product was a geforce 3 ti 500 and have been buying thier graphics cards since.


----------



## LaKriss

Just bought a xfx 5750, thankful the new range of cards are smaller so it could fit in my case


----------



## the.hollow

I have a xfx 8600gt and xfx gts 250.


----------



## Tank

Got a different card back from my RMaed 9800GTX+.....change mine from the 9800GTX+ to a GTS250 please. thanks


----------



## blooder11181

add 6800 XTreme 256mb ddr3
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9v68s/


----------



## cscheat

guys, i have

XFX 780i Motherboard & XFX GTX260 SP216 55nm x 2 in SLI


----------



## Toonshorty

All added =)


----------



## EditeD

Owner of;
Rig #1;
XFX nForce 790i Ultra SLI
XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ 765M in 3 way SLI
Waiting for a XFX PSU beyond 1100+ Watts for this build.

Rig#2;
XFX 750a SLi
XFX 9800GT XXX-Edition in SLi.

Also owning a fubar XFX 780i Vanilla.

Yes, I love XFX.


----------



## stc38

me! xfx gtx 260 BE


----------



## FaiN

XFX 780i and 2x XFX GTX260


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm moving this to the General Graphics Card section, considering that ATi cards are also included.










EDIT: No bold text for me? D'awww XD


----------



## EditeD

Also trying to buy a XFX i7 board in the near future. Havent seen any good reviews about it yet, but I'm giving it a shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Writing what moderators write.


Hardcore offtopic, buts is that Cliff?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EditeD* 
Also trying to buy a XFX i7 board in the near future. Havent seen any good reviews about it yet, but I'm giving it a shot.

Hardcore offtopic, buts is that Cliff?


Sure is







, +1


----------



## Wishmaker

2 XFX HD4890 XXX cards. They work and overclock like crazy.


----------



## Toonshorty

All added

Thanks for moving, was hoping a mod would do that eventually =)


----------



## carayan

Xfx 8600gt, gtx275.


----------



## BradleyW

I *hate* XFX. Can i join your XFX fan club please?


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I *hate* XFX. Can i join your XFX fan club please?

?

...

If you so wish.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I *hate* XFX. Can i join your XFX fan club please?


sure. just don't love gigabyte gpus. dunno why


----------



## BradleyW

My card is the best card i have ever had. I just Hate XFX. Nothing wrong with them what so ever and my card is a beast! A BEAST!!


----------



## Toonshorty

Thats like saying .. "dis guy gave me Â£10000000 for free - but I hate him" =p


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


Thats like saying .. "dis guy gave me Â£10000000 for free - but I hate him" =p


XFX. 5star support. "Have you tried restarting the PC sir"?
XFX. 5star Quality. "Why is smoke coming from my PC"?

But this XFX card is the only XFX card i have ever had and it's one of the best ever!!


----------



## WingedCow

2x XFX 4870 XXX Edition
XFX 4870x2
2x XFX 5870
Sign meh up!


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


XFX. 5star support. "Have you tried restarting the PC sir"?
XFX. 5star Quality. "Why is smoke coming from my PC"?

But this XFX card is the only XFX card i have ever had and it's one of the best ever!!


Well, restarting the PC always helps =D

As the crew from the IT Crowd say "Have you tried turning it on and off again".

They advertise 5 star support on their website and to do that I think it has to be legit in some way.


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

XFX HD 4850 xxx edition








count me in


----------



## Wishmaker

One of my XFX cards made a funny noise today when the fan was 100%. On of those "fan is blocked by something" noise. Now, everything seems fine, tried the fan on max and on different speeds. The noise is gone ...but it seems that my CFX joy with XFX cards will soon be spoiled







. It would not make noises if something would not be broken. First my CFX 5870s from Sapphire, now these babies







.


----------



## Toonshorty

Personally I think the IceQ cooling on the HIS graphics cards are the best.

Fan pulls air from both sides so in crossfire it keeps it cool.

50C instead of 80C on ref cooler.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Well, restarting the PC always helps =D

As the crew from the IT Crowd say "Have you tried turning it on and off again".

They advertise 5 star support on their website and to do that I think it has to be legit in some way.

I learnt all my computer knowledge just by watching the IT Crowd.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

XFX 4890 XXX owner here









pics in my album!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

used to own an 8600gt and a gtx 260 Black Edition. Great cards, well the BE was


----------



## flowtek

i dont game, 4650



















i just love the black PCB









count me in

flo


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


i dont game, 4650



















i just love the black PCB









count me in

flo


 play crysis to melt that card lol


----------



## BradleyW

Just because his card is not as strong as yours when it comes to gaming, that's no reason to take the P out of his card. If that card does what he needs it to do then that is great.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just because his card is not as strong as yours when it comes to gaming, that's no reason to take the P out of his card. If that card does what he needs it to do then that is great.


i have one like him 
i will o.c. soon using zalman vf900


----------



## EditeD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


i dont game, 4650
[Images]
i just love the black PCB









count me in

flo


Awww.. Thats so sweet <3







Can not remember to have seen a card on that size since my HTPC got itself a Radeon HD2600 Pro - wich by the way got replaced asap with a EVGA GF 8600GT beacuse of performance lacks.

Do *not* want HD2600 Pro


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


XFX 4890 XXX owner here









pics in my album!


Are all your games smooth?


----------



## StretchNuts

XFX 9800GT here and I love it. I also think the 9500GT in my HTPC is XFX but not sure. Cant beat the double lifetime warranty.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

Add me I have a xfx 5870


----------



## CL3P20

pics of my XFX8800GT...and a 'XFX color' themed GT for a client...enjoy!

*First..mine:* AlphaDog edition 512mb, shown with GPUv and vMEM mods..and 3x output caps. Clocks at 840c/2160s/990m- watercooled









*Clients:* XFX theme'd AlphaDog edition 512mb, shown with GPUv, vmeasure for mem and core..and 3x output caps, remotely located







Clocks at 775c/1836s/990m - aircooled


----------



## biltong

Oh my gosh what happened to that card? BTW Sign me up for a GTS250 512MB


----------



## BradleyW

That's what a XFX card needs!


----------



## Reflux

Seventy-Three-Hundred S E

Ninety-Six-Hundred G T


----------



## BradleyW

Nine thousand six hundread g t


----------



## Dudeson169

Add me too! XFX Radeon HD 4870 1 GB XXX


----------



## asherz

Add me too







4870 1GB... Although I do despise the new heat sink, but the black PCB is too much to resist


----------



## xdanisx

Xfx hd 4870 1Gb!


----------



## KG363

add me! XFX HD 4980


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


add me! XFX HD 4980


Don't You mean the 4890... tisk, tisk...


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


Don't You mean the 4890... tisk, tisk...


I *sincerely* apologize


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I *sincerely* apologize


Dude, your sig is awesome.


----------



## BradleyW

I want a 4980 right now!


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I want a 4980 right now!


OK, give me your 3 HD4890s and I'll give you an HD4890 XD


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Dude, your sig is awesome.










Thank you very much! you made my day


----------



## ACM

Have a XFX 8800GTX


----------



## WiR3D-kNiGhT

i Have an XFX 4890 XXX, an XFX 8600GT, and i told my mate to get the XFX GTX260


----------



## nolonger

I have a XFX HD4770 and a GTX 260!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I have a XFX HD4770 and a GTX 260!


can you give me the 4770


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


can you give me the 4770










If you give me U$170..









Selling it here in Brazil for that much.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


pics of my XFX8800GT...and a 'XFX color' themed GT for a client...enjoy!

*First..mine:* AlphaDog edition 512mb, shown with GPUv and vMEM mods..and 3x output caps. Clocks at 840c/2160s/990m- watercooled









*Clients:* XFX theme'd AlphaDog edition 512mb, shown with GPUv, vmeasure for mem and core..and 3x output caps, remotely located







Clocks at 775c/1836s/990m - aircooled











Now thats some pro mod action, nice and clean. Too bad i cant rep admin


----------



## BradleyW

XFX club is great. XFX are not so great.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


XFX club is great. XFX are not so great.


why not?


----------



## GigaHertz

I have an old 6800XT, 256MB.

I also want to upgrade. I have SLI. 
Should I get another 6800XT?

Can I mix and match with another more powerful card? Keep both. Say an 8600GTS, and mine. Can I run both?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaHertz* 
I have an old 6800XT, 256MB.

I also want to upgrade. I have SLI.
Should I get another 6800XT?

Can I mix and match with another more powerful card? Keep both. Say an 8600GTS, and mine. Can I run both?

No, you need twin cards to run SLI -- meaning you can only use two of the same GPUs. Also; SLI-ing with a 6800XT probably won't give you any real performance gain compared to today's standards. You're best off selling the card for a small profit, and getting something around an 8800GT, or even an 8600GT or 8600GTS.


----------



## Toonshorty

You could only SLI a 6800 I think.

6800 is also quite old (like my X850XT) and wont play most of the latest games (Shattered Horizon).

I would recommend getting a GTX360 or 380 Fermi card when they are released later this year.


----------



## GigaHertz

Thanks guys. 
Would you recommend getting two, or sticking to one?


----------



## GigaHertz

â€œ256-bit GDDR3â€
What does this mean? Is going to a â€œ64-bit GDDR2â€ any better?

Iâ€™m thinking of two of these, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150355
thoughts?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


â€œ256-bit GDDR3â€
What does this mean? Is going to a â€œ64-bit GDDR2â€ any better?

Iâ€™m thinking of two of these, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150355
thoughts?


No dude, higher memory bandwith, or "256-bit" GDDR3 is better than 2, and i'll be honest with ya, i don't know what the memory bandwith does, but i know higher is better


----------



## GigaHertz

figures.. the price was too low.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
No dude, higher memory bandwith, or "256-bit" GDDR3 is better than 2, and i'll be honest with ya, i don't know what the memory bandwith does, but i know higher is better









Higher the bandwidth, the more data can be transfered from the hard drive to the video ram.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaHertz* 
â€œ256-bit GDDR3â€
What does this mean? Is going to a â€œ64-bit GDDR2â€ any better?

Iâ€™m thinking of two of these,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150355
thoughts?

go for 9600gt 512mb or hd4730


----------



## BradleyW

Get the 4830. or the 5750.


----------



## GigaHertz

I'm only at PCI Express x16, not at 2.0
I hear the cards still work, but not to their full potential.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaHertz* 
Iâ€™m only at PCI Express x16, not at 2.0
I hear the cards still work, but not to their full potential.

or you get new rig or buy a new gfx you wonÂ´t miss on that system


----------



## GigaHertz

I guess to simplify the question, whatâ€™s the best XFX card for the old PCI Express x16 interface?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaHertz* 
I guess to simplify the question, whatâ€™s the best XFX card for the old PCI Express x16 interface?

i think its better
good xfx card for my old system
8800gs 784mb to 9800gt
hd4670 1gb ddr3 to 4770 512 ddr5


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


Iâ€™m only at PCI Express x16, not at 2.0 
I hear the cards still work, but not to their full potential.


That is true however i don't think there is too much of a bottleneck to even worrie.


----------



## CL3P20

You might see a 2% drop in minimum FPS or something of this nature..going from 2.0->1.0..its hardly anything to worry about with a 88xx/98xx GPU though...


----------



## n00biE5200

I would like to join with a 512mb GTS 250 XFX


----------



## Console-hater

I'm in with XFX HD5850.


----------



## Regamaster

Anyone know where I can get large XFX banners/stickers/badges for my case?

I've got a CM 690 NVIDIA and I was thinking a green XFX banner would look sick on it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Just installed an XFX Radeon 4770.

I want in.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Anyone knows where i can get large XFX banners/stickers/badges for my case?

I've got a CM 690 NVIDIA and I was thinking a green XFX banner would look sick on it.


Good question, im looking for the same thing. I looked on the xfx site too to no avail.


----------



## oshimaida

XFX 680i mobo & 8800gts, 8800gs,2x6800g
plus 2 spare 680i lt mobo,s

Can you add me to the list.


----------



## Spritanium

Can't complain about my 4850...sign me up.


----------



## BradleyW

Just installing cod6 to play on my xfx card. I left disc 1 of 2 installing. I came back to the PC and it has switched itsself off. I switched it on and it would not turn on. I then kept trying and now its come on but it was really really slow at first. Seems to be fine now!


----------



## taggy786

i have a xfx 5770

add me please ! cheers


----------



## Jonny321321

I had a 9800gt xfx factory overclocked (1 year warranty and free assassins creed







Now that makes me happy, yet the overclock was not stable even though they did it. But im happy cos i bought it last year for Â£120 it broke within the year and as it was discontiued (i suspect cos people had problems) i got all the money which iused to buy a gtx 275








So basicly i got a gtx 275 for Â£35


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonny321321*


I had a 9800gt xfx factory overclocked (1 year warranty and free assassins creed







Now that makes me happy, yet the overclock was not stable even though they did it. But im happy cos i bought it last year for Â£120 it broke within the year and as it was discontiued (i suspect cos people had problems) i got all the money which iused to buy a gtx 275








So basicly i got a gtx 275 for Â£35










Very nice upgrade! Lucky you...


----------



## Jonny321321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Very nice upgrade! Lucky you...


Yeah it is rather a good deal


----------



## portauthority

I have XFX GeForce 9800 GT card. Pretty disappointed

- 1st card spontaneously died 18 hrs after set up
- 2nd card exploded during video game
- XFX support team seems to be slacking, took a week to set up RMA (before it took only a few days)

I hope the next time will be better ...


----------



## Ast3r

I have a XFX HD4870 1GB







XFX the best.


----------



## Toonshorty

Bought an HD 5770 XD

Impressed so far!

Changed club signature if anyone wants the new one.

Added all signups, may have missed some. PM me if I have.


----------



## roast

I'd like to be a member. I currently have an XFX 780i SLI mobo, and I also have an XFX 6800XT card in another build.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Bought an HD 5770 XD

Impressed so far!

Changed club signature if anyone wants the new one.

Added all signups, may have missed some. PM me if I have.

Is it any good?? The 5770 I mean XD Is it better than the 4770???!


----------



## snow cakes

nice club







add me man, i have 2x XFX 4890 black editions


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

oh yeah, delete my GTS 250*, and add a HD 4770* i will buy next month







I did it because of the video converter


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
Is it any good?? The 5770 I mean XD Is it better than the 4770???!

Very good, comparible to HD 4870 and GTX 260 in some cases XD.


----------



## hubwub

I would like to join the XFX Fan Club.


















Proof of CPU-Z and GPU-Z:


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I would like to join the XFX Fan Club.


















Proof of CPU-Z and GPU-Z:











lol @ the stock cooler


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


lol @ the stock cooler










+1, Athough the 5970's stock cooler looks awesome.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


+1, Athough the 5970's stock cooler looks awesome.










eh, that's the 5970! this is INTEL!!!!!!!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


eh, that's the 5970! this is INTEL!!!!!!!


Intel? you lost me.


----------



## ArcticZero

I will be joining here next week when my XFX 5970 arrives in the mail.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Intel? you lost me.


yep, I did. You mean't the GPU stock cooler huh? ah well, it's big, i'll tell you that


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


yep, I did. You mean't the GPU stock cooler huh? ah well, it's big, i'll tell you that










 Ya i figured you were talking about video card coolers. I just noticed the intel stock cooler haha. My buddy just got the 5970, its a monster. But hey for 624$ i'll wait until nvidia comes out with thier new stuff.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Ya i figured you were talking about video card coolers. I just noticed the intel stock cooler haha. My buddy just got the 5970, its a monster. But hey for 624$ i'll wait until nvidia comes out with thier new stuff.


***? it costs 624$??!!!! OMG, i woudnt give that much money only for a GPU.....but thats me...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


***? it costs 624$??!!!! OMG, i woudnt give that much money only for a GPU.....but thats me...










 Ya it is quite pricey, but i think its essentially a 5870x2. 599$ to 624$ Too rich for my blood too. They are selling like hotcakes as well, newegg cant keep them stocked. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...n=5970&x=0&y=0


----------



## Sirrush

I just ordered an HD 5770 for my first ever computer build. That means I can join right?


----------



## Toonshorty

Sure, nice first build XD.

You'll love the HD 5770, it's a great card.


----------



## Bheath3

Just ordered my 5970


----------



## Aiemond

Just got my 5770 back from RMA and I must say the customer service from XFX was extremely good. Took about a week total and the new card works like a charm. Much nicer than my 9500 gt


----------



## Toonshorty

XFX's customer support is great however I can't believe they don't offer a warranty in the UK! According XFX customer support it's the supplier/e-tailer that offer the warranty, which sucks.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I give up on XFX. Thought they were the bomb but they really aren't. Slow, unhelpful support and shoddy products. My 4890's heatsink has less mass and heatpipes than a reference Sapphire.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afrodisiac*


i give up on xfx. Thought they were the bomb but they really aren't. Slow, unhelpful support and shoddy products. My 4890's heatsink has less mass and heatpipes than a reference sapphire.



zing.


----------



## snow cakes

its a hoax


----------



## rasa123

I have an xfx 8600gt xxx and an xfx gtx260 core edition


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I give up on XFX. Thought they were the bomb but they really aren't. Slow, unhelpful support and shoddy products. My 4890's heatsink has less mass and heatpipes than a reference Sapphire.

Really? The one and only time i have had to RMA an xfx product was about a month ago and i have been using their products since the geforce 4 era. One of my gtx 260's died after about a week of owning it and i had a new card 7 days after i sent it in. My ticket was answered within 2 hours and i sent it out the next day. Maybe you got a lemon, it happens with every manufacturer.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Really? The one and only time i have had to RMA an xfx produst was about a month ago and i have been using their products since the geforce 4 era. One of my gtx 260's died after about a week of owning it and i had a new card 7 days after i sent it in. My ticket was answered within 2 hours and i sent it out the next day. Maybe you got a lemon, it happens with every manufacturer.

What part of my post suggested my card was a lemon?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


What part of my post suggested my card was a lemon?


Why else would you need to contact them?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I give up on XFX. Thought they were the bomb but they really aren't. Slow, unhelpful support and shoddy products. My 4890's heatsink has less mass and heatpipes than a reference Sapphire.


Is that a surprise? XFX skimps on a lot of their cards (Both Nvidia and ATI)


----------



## ikcti

I have a XFX HD 5850









It is awesome


----------



## Wishmaker

Put me on the list with 2 XFX HD5870 XXX edition cards. I finally found replacements for my 2 Sapphire 5870 cards. No matter what I do, I end up with XFX







.


----------



## BounouGod

Put me on the list for the XFX HD5970 Black Edition


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Xfx ftw!


----------



## Pings

Add me for a 4850 1gb.


----------



## Dudeson169

I have a Radeon HD 4870 1 GB. I love it, I would very much so like to be added please.


----------



## The_Rocker

I have two XFX 4890's and an XFX 9600GT.

I have also had 2 XFX GTX280's.


----------



## itzhoovEr

I have a XFX 9800GTX+ and a XFX 4870


----------



## Acid2k

Two XFX (woop woop) 8800GTX XXX SLI


----------



## Toonshorty

Bleh, any UK members here?

http://www.petitiononline.com/xfxwrty


----------



## Aerodyne

1 7900 GS
2 8800 GTS 320
1 9800 GTX+

Currently eyeballing:
1 5770


----------



## maximus7651000

I have 1 XFX XXX Alpha Dog Edition 8600GT and 1 XFX 4870 XXX 1gigabyte.


----------



## hy897t

Can I join?

XFX 790i Ultra
XFX 5970


----------



## gaga93

xfx rocks!!!! 4870 512 no oc but still the best card ever. why? because its from xfx


----------



## E_man

XFX 5770, love thier support, had other cards from them in the past.


----------



## DotHacker666

i want to be a member, I own a 4850 from xfx and its freaken awesome and they have a great tech support and great quality.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anybody have a XFX 4890 XXX Origional Bios i can have? Please post on this thread and give me a bump through PM. Thank you.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Damn, listening to Enigma can sure take my will to game....or think about PC's....or XFX....feels weird..and calm ^^


----------



## wdlax11

i have a XFX 5770


----------



## Frost

XFX Radeon HD 5850 XXX here.


----------



## BradleyW

It's hard to get old of a 5850 in the U.K.


----------



## mcnabbmc

how bout the US?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Well, XFX HD 4770 ordered, its perfect for me, the reviews say....sooo..its gonna come in a day or two!!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I need you to add me to the list.

I've owned 3 x XFX 4850 1GB cards, 1x XFX 5770.


----------



## Pings

Add me I have a ATI 4850.


----------



## Villosa

Currently on XFX 790i Ultra SLI


----------



## xquisit

Add me, CrossFireX 2xXFX HD5770


----------



## jfizz84

XFX 4890 XXX edition....Count me in


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


XFX 4890 XXX edition....Count me in


What's your overclock on the XFX?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I got my 4770 today...how nice -.- I'm gonna post a vid tommorrow.... -.-


----------



## xquisit

CrossFireX:2xXFX HD5770


----------



## Senokone

Count me in!
I've got a XFX nForce 650i and i'm more than happy with it!


----------



## cobija

can I be added? I have a 9800gtx black edition from xfx, soon to be a gtx 260 black edition frm xfx =)

I see that the mobo is 1156 and its i7 compatible. What about 1366??


----------



## kwint

Add me, xfx 8600gt @ 720/1584/900


----------



## TheOcelot

XFX Radeon Hd 5770


----------



## vinton13

update me! 9500GT XFX 1GB


----------



## vinton13

AND the 8500GT XFX 512mb


----------



## apointo

currently using Xfx 790i and XFX gtx260 black edition, love them


----------



## killer290

Xfx 8600gt


----------



## TheCheeks

9800GT here, loving XFX!


----------



## Ryanb213

XFX 9800GTX+, and an XFX 5870 XXX edition.


----------



## xquisit

2x XFX HD 5770s - CrossFireX


----------



## kwint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer290* 
Xfx 8600gt









Me too! 256mb ddr3 version. Doesn't max out much buts its much better than that old 6600 gt i had!


----------



## imh073p

Im still amazed at how many older cards still come in daily lol.


----------



## Enfluenza

HD 4890 (soon two XFX 5830 when they come out)


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'm already on the list but would it be at all possible to update how MANY I have?


----------



## hubwub

I have a question. How long does the XFX RMA process take?


----------



## Harrier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I have a question. How long does the XFX RMA process take?

I think it depends on the retailer a bit. I'd say no more than 2 weeks, usually under.


----------



## mxthunder

Im a fan!

























































8800gt, 9800gt, GTX260, 4890, GTX260BE, coming soon!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

You can bet I will be getting *XFX* when Fermi gets released. Their price premium is well worth it for their warranty and card design.


----------



## BlackVenom

8600 gt, I plan to get something XFX on the ATi line eventually.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I bought ENTERPRISE's XFX 9500GT 1GB.

Pics coming soon, Proof of purchase

*VALIDATION*

GPUZ:


----------



## Silvver

Madass chip set


----------



## steveca

Hi guys, I am looking forward a GPU upgrade from my 785G IGP, and I am interested in the XFX 4850, is it gonna be a good upgrade?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steveca* 
Hi guys, I am looking forward a GPU upgrade from my 785G IGP, and I am interested in the XFX 4850, is it gonna be a good upgrade?

Ya man the hd4850 will pummel your onboard hd4200 or whatever it is.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Im a fan!









































8800gt, 9800gt, GTX260, 4890, GTX260BE, coming soon!

Wow i suppose you are a fan lol. Nice pics!


----------



## mxthunder

Added a new member to the family last night:


----------



## BradleyW

That card looks pritty nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello.Can I join the club?I had 2xXFX8600GTS,1xXFX8800GT and 1xHD4870.Now I have a XFX GTX260 Black Edition of which I'm very proud







.Here a pic.Gonna take some photos tomorrow.


----------



## mxthunder

Nice, looks like a newer revision of the black edition than mine.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah its pretty new.Its still pre-order at most shops








.


----------



## sid0972

am i in??


----------



## [email protected]

That HD4850 looks pretty cool.Same cooler as mine.What are your idle and underload temps?I had a HD4850 with the reference cooler it was getting very toasty.


----------



## ablearcher

^^^ I thought the HD4850 did not have the green stipes on it, and the GTS250 did?

I have an XFX HD4350 1GB. Totally too much VRAM for this card, but hey... it's still a nice card.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


^^^ I thought the HD4850 did not have the green stipes on it, and the GTS250 did?

I have an XFX HD4350 1GB. Totally too much VRAM for this card, but hey... it's still a nice card.


how do i get in this club...m i supposed to do anything else?


----------



## BradleyW

Nice looking card.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


how do i get in this club...m i supposed to do anything else?


I don't know, actually.

I'd just wait for the OP to update the first post.


----------



## BriSleep

I have 3 computers and 2 of them have XFX cards in them, one is a Cypress 5870, the other a 5850.Attachment 139626
Don't ask to take either out for a pic, they're always running. I'll take a pic of one of the boxes if that what trips your trigger.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I have 3 computers and 2 of them have XFX cards in them, one is a Cypress 5870, the other a 5850.Attachment 139626
Don't ask to take either out for a pic, they're always running. I'll take a pic of one of the boxes if that what trips your trigger.

I wont even bother with any other companies but XFX, Sapphire and EVGA for vid cards. Ya i leave my stuff on 24/7 too. I bet that 5870 uses less power than my 260's sli


----------



## sid0972

when will i be accepted to this club !!!!>>>>#$#$#[email protected]$


----------



## BradleyW

Well guys, bye bye to my XFX card. It's been great being a member of this club. Thank you guys and girls


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I've got a 9800GT green edition. Those things oc pretty well surprisingly..


----------



## navit

Ive got a xfx 5870, sign me up


----------



## BlackVenom

I have an XFX 8600gt


----------



## TrippinBimmer

sig...


----------



## benjy911

XFX 9800gt 512mb OC here.D OC settings are in my sig, running stable and hot







oh ye!!


----------



## WingedCow

Ooo sign meh up lol. 2x 4870 XXX Edition, 4870x2, and 2x 5870.


----------



## rsfkevski

I am so in this..Love XFX!!!

If anyone wishes to answer a question for me, it would be greatly appreciated.

I have had issues with my 8800GT having random lockups while gaming. After troubleshooting for many days, myself and XFX Support came to the conclusion that the card is faulty. RMA was set up, but cancelled due to not being able to send it out. I can't be without my desktop for business reasons.

My question to all of you is this. Should I buy a cheap PCI-E GPU and send this back? If so, what do you think I will get in return?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


I am so in this..Love XFX!!!

If anyone wishes to answer a question for me, it would be greatly appreciated.

I have had issues with my 8800GT having random lockups while gaming. After troubleshooting for many days, myself and XFX Support came to the conclusion that the card is faulty. RMA was set up, but cancelled due to not being able to send it out. I can't be without my desktop for business reasons.

My question to all of you is this. Should I buy a cheap PCI-E GPU and send this back? If so, what do you think I will get in return?


I would rma that sucker asap, it usually only takes about a week if all else fails. I had that same problem with the exact same card. I solved it by buying an Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev2 gpu cooler. It cut my load temps down by 30c and idle temps by 12c. Worked like a charm and its a cheap solution. 8800gt is a hot running card. What are the temps on that by the way?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23079


----------



## rsfkevski

GPU cooling
ThermalTake DuOrb 54ÂºC Max Load

It's not a heat issue!


----------



## imh073p

Doh missed that lol


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Doh missed that lol


It's all good. What do you think I could possibly get in return?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


It's all good. What do you think I could possibly get in return?


9800GT.

I got one for my 8800GT


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


It's all good. What do you think I could possibly get in return?


Good question. Im not sure if the still make that card or not. I assume they would try to fix it. You can still buy them from their site so im thinking they might have some stock to send you.







Like ACM said you might even get an 9800 which would be better hehe


----------



## rsfkevski

9800GT is on par, performance wise, with the 8800GT, so it really wouldn't be any better, but that's ok. I almost pulled the trigger on that BFG 8800GT that NewEgg had for $70. SLIed 8800GT's are on par, performance wise, with a single GTX260. Who would have thunk?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


9800GT is on par, performance wise, with the 8800GT, so it really wouldn't be any better, but that's ok. I almost pulled the trigger on that BFG 8800GT that NewEgg had for $70. SLIed 8800GT's are on par, performance wise, with a single GTX260. Who would have thunk?


They are essentially the same card with only a few changes from the 8800 to the 9800 as far as I remember.

Quote:



9800 GT = G92b
8800 GT = G92

9800 GT is just a revision of the same core. What that means performance wise, I don't know. I doubt it is much.

Edit: 9800 GT is 55nm fab instead of 65nm.

Edit: Edit: I think the fab is the only difference between them. I see no other changes from a hardware standpoint and even the clocks are the same so, the 9800 GT might be a better overclocker but that is the only real advantage.


(quoted from http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/72268/)


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
9800GT is on par, performance wise, with the 8800GT, so it really wouldn't be any better, but that's ok. I almost pulled the trigger on that BFG 8800GT that NewEgg had for $70. SLIed 8800GT's are on par, performance wise, with a single GTX260. Who would have thunk?

Well the 9800gt has a smaller die (55nm vs 65nm) so it gets better temps and a better OC. Yup 2x8800/9800gt are about the same as a gtx260. I just upgraded myself about 3 months ago. Now im waiting for the next series hehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
They are essentially the same card with only a few changes from the 8800 to the 9800 as far as I remember.

(quoted from http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/72268/)









Lol he was faster.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Lol he was faster.

She


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


She










Doh, 2 fails in a row lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Doh, 2 fails in a row lol


















All good. It's not exactly an easy pick going by my username.


----------



## Ulak

Got a 5850


----------



## sid0972

now wat else as a proof do u need........................

please...............add me ....add me add me add me


----------



## [email protected]

Just wait for the OP to update the list.


----------



## Emu105

Hey in list me i got my 5770 XFX love it


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


She










OMG DAMN A GIRL! lol jk, its great that we have some girls here at least.. OCN right now its more like showertime in a US prison (try not to drop the soap, it hurts).

Anyways, here is what I have to offer this club!:
I have had a XFX 780i, 3x 4890 XXX's (benchmarks in sig), and now I have one 5870, but you can write 2x 5870's because im ordering another one now









Cheers


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


OMG DAMN A GIRL! lol jk, its great that we have some girls here at least.. OCN right now its more like showertime in a US prison (try not to drop the soap, it hurts).

Cheers


Haha, so true!


----------



## Helgrind

Add me, got a 260 Black Edition


----------



## garricktlee

Xfx 7600gt


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Haha, so true!


----------



## PKsillo

I have a 9800 GX2 Black Edition


----------



## RttlnSnK

Add me then, if the XFX 650W XXX PSU counts..


----------



## carayan

im in, 8600gt and gtx275. anybody know anything about the warranty in aus?


----------



## ghettogeddy

i have a 4770 now and will be buying a 5770 juniper very soon


----------



## linkin93

Xfx hd 5770


----------



## Filter2700

XFX 9500GT 128-bit 1GB DDR2


----------



## getbigtony

woot top 5 most popular cards is top 7 most popular cards!


----------



## kill

I have a XFX 6800 GT


----------



## sid0972

i have my hopes down now....dont think if the list is to be updates soon


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
woot top 5 most popular cards is top 7 most popular cards!

You lost me.


----------



## SEB

Does being on my third XFX 4890 ( 2 dead ) count towards being part of the XFX fan club, or unlucky XFX batch club?


----------



## Peepers

I have to say I love my crossfire XFX 5770s. So far I have gotten to 980/1380 stable. Add me to the list please.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEB* 
Does being on my third XFX 4890 ( 2 dead ) count towards being part of the XFX fan club, or unlucky XFX batch club?
















more the unlucky batch lol, I had the good batch of 4890's and loved them


----------



## LoneWolf15

Howdy, folks.

Had - XFX 8800GTS 640MB
Have - XFX 4890 ZSFR
On order - XFX 5870 Triple-X


----------



## MaxFTW

I have a XFX 5770, another on its way


----------



## Kvjavs

Can I get added please? XFX 4770 here. Will have a 5xxx series though sometime in the near future.


----------



## Jtvd78

Xfx 5850!!!


----------



## MasterFire

Dual XFX 4890xxx's here. Running steady like ever.


----------



## Behemoth777

I have two xfx 4770's on the way! I have a feeling i'm going to love these cards


----------



## valverguy86

x2 8800 gts 320mb, 5* customer service!


----------



## terence52

xfx 4890 850m reporting here..








too bad about the warranty in singapore








2yr warranty and a farked up distro to boot...sighz.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

2 XFX 285









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## poot1234

1 xfx 5850


----------



## LoneWolf15

Install in progress...










5870 Triple-X Edition.


----------



## Enfluenza

did you add me? i have XFX 4890


----------



## kwint

8600gt popped a cap. Ran at 715/1700/900 for a while. Temps were in the 80s during gaming. Trying to get a ddr3 9500gt in return.


----------



## philwebman

I just bought the 850w Black Edition PSU... Does that count?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Btw, I'm curious why they have both a "XXX Edition" and a "Black Edition". Isn't the concept the same? They also have a "Black Edition" club for those who own that gear, but XXX gear, nothing.

I really think if XFX is going to have a Triple-X edition, they really ought to have Tricia Helfer pictures on the hardware or something --just sayin'.


----------



## CHEFFY!

XFX HD 4890

I had a XFX GTX 260 that i had to RMA so they sent me a 4890 upon request. They were originally going to send me a 4870 but i convinced them lol...


----------



## Dorkseid

I've got a 4890, and XFX was TOTALLY helpful when I had to RMA it. Got a nearly-identical replacement under warranty that performs as well or better than the original (runs cooler for some reason) and it's still covered under the original warranty.


----------



## blooder11181

add xfx geforce 8600gt 512mb ddr2


----------



## Uncivilised

add me a XFX 8800gts 320mb lol


----------



## Imglidinhere

May I join said club?







XFX GTX 275 here. Fantastic card.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I sold my XFX 4890 a few weeks ago (only had it a month and caught a deal on my 5870) and un-regged it, only to find I didn't have a registration key I could give the seller for the warranty, who was locked out once he received it.

I e-mailed XFX support with the serial number of the card and they gave me a new activation key for him within a couple of days, no questions asked. How's that for service?


----------



## crazypete00

I have a xfx gtx260 and a xfx 780i mobo please add me.


----------



## ghettogeddy

GF 9600GSO 580M 768MB DDR2 DUAL DVI TV PCI-E
Product Code: PV-T96O-SDFH
HD 4770 750M 512MB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV PCI-E
Product Code: HD-477A-YDFC
HD 5770 850M 1GB DDR5 DP HDMI DUAL DVI PCI-E
Product Code: HD-577A-ZNFC


----------



## hometoast

Add me with my 2 XFX GTX260's.

It's weird when I see XFX RMA horror stories; they've been GREAT getting my 65nm unit replaced. It's on it's way back fedex right now.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Add me please:
HD 4890
8800GTS 640
HD 5870 1GB


----------



## fireedo

Count me....I just bought XFX HD5770 1Gb ...


----------



## Kevlo

2x XFX 4850s


----------



## Kvjavs

Xfx 7900gs
xfx 4770
xfx 5850

=]


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Add me Broski x2 XFX 5850 XXX


----------



## Toonshorty

I really need to update this.

I'll do it later once I get my proper PC back up and running.

Sorry guys


----------



## KayDat

I have a 5870 xXx.


----------



## sirsaechao

Add me pls.


----------



## jonboey

I have a 5870 XXX. Need pics?


----------



## andynolife

Add me, 
HD4890 
HD5850 
HD5870


----------



## Anth0789

Sold my XFX GTX 285. No longer a XFX owner!


----------



## KG363

I got a pair of 5770's a little while ago. Add that to my name please. I haven't sold the 4890 so don't knock it off


----------



## JonnyFenix

I've ran through:
xfx 6200 AGP
xfx 8600GT XXX
xfx 9500GT
xfx 5770 ( current )
add me to the list please!


----------



## whe3ls

i have a xfx 9800gt.


----------



## frickfrock999

Used to own SLI 8600 gts xxx, now have a killer 5850!
Add me on!


----------



## Man O' War

XFX ATI Radeon HD 5870 "AVP Edition" 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card

Soon to buy! ^_^...Unless I get the XT version, but it will be XFX!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Add my 4890 XT onto the list there good buddy


----------



## dead_buzzard

ive got one of these :XFX|HD-585X-ZAFC HD5850 1G RT

add me


----------



## clark_b

I join!
Two XFX 4850s

: oh and Geforce 8400 GS


----------



## tombug

I have 3 XFX 9800GTX+ Black Editions. Also have a XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition.


----------



## j.col

add me too. i have a xfx hd 4770

I'm a member of the XFX Fan Club


----------



## ryand

Erm, out of interest, what makes you think XFX had no warranty when you started this thread? I RMA'd them a 7900GTX (back in 2006) and got back a new one a week later for no cost. I call that a warranty. I live in the UK also.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryand*


Erm, out of interest, what makes you think XFX had no warranty when you started this thread? I RMA'd them a 7900GTX (back in 2006) and got back a new one a week later for no cost. I call that a warranty. I live in the UK also.


huh?

Respectful suggestion --you might wish to quote the post you're replying to.


----------



## Man O' War

Changed my mind a little from my earlier post..;-)

XFX 5970 Black edition!

Hope to add another on or an XFX 587A Eyefinity 6 to the mixer!!


----------



## bayarea757

Bayarea757. XFX nForce 790i Ultra, XFX GTX 260, *XFX 750W PSU, *XFX GTX 260


----------



## byrkoet

XFX GTS 250 1GB core edition


----------



## Chuckclc

Please add me!! Im on my second consecutive XFX card. No failin me yet.


----------



## Maximous

Im getting my 5970 be next week







Yey!!!!


----------



## thanos999

im using a xfx 790i motherboard and i want too upgrade graphics card but they havent made any off the new fermi cards yet i love the motherboard and i like the support iv received off xfx europe but why havent they brought out any off the nvidea fermi cards?


----------



## snoball

1 xfx hd 5850! ^^


----------



## Toonshorty

Right, I've solved the inactivity problem.

Everyone just fill in the form which I've linked to on the original post.

Google will take care of the rest









All old members will need to re-register.


----------



## arioscrimson

Added my stuff.


----------



## thanos999

xfx havent brought out any off the new nvidea 400 series graphics cards and i want to replace my current one with a new card specifcally gtx460 1gh does anyone recormend a good manufactorer that i ahould by from who have good waranties and support


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thanos999* 
xfx havent brought out any off the new nvidea 400 series graphics cards and i want to replace my current one with a new card specifcally gtx460 1gh does anyone recormend a good manufactorer that i ahould by from who have good waranties and support

EVGA are really good.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

5770 ati going have 3 crossfire i will need $420 because taxs


----------



## declaration963

I have XFX HD5850

and that was GREAT !

i love XFX


----------



## -iceblade^

have an XFX 8800GT as my daily driver, and she's served me well

i wish they were selling 470's as i'd definitely have bought one from them (that heatsink design was awesome)


----------



## 2danimm

have 5970
just not installed yet...


----------



## drBlahMan

I'm rockin' my XFX 750i & XFX 790i Ultra until they both kick the bucket


----------



## Jacka

Woops, could you add 2x650W PSU?


----------



## Imglidinhere

I recently came back into contact with an HD4770. I went dumpster diving last weekend and found four of them!  Only one worked though...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


I recently came back into contact with an HD4770. I went dumpster diving last weekend and found four of them!  Only one worked though...


Is "dumpster diving" a euphemism for shopping at Best Buy?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Is "dumpster diving" a euphemism for shopping at Best Buy?

Sigged.
Epic quote. ;D


----------



## GunMetalGrey

Looking to be added, Two 5770's, Two 4850's, a 4650. All XFX and they all still work great!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Added Mine.

2x 8600 GTS's

1x 8800 GS


----------



## drBlahMan

I've added myself to the list (_*XFX 750i SLI nForce*_ & _*XFX 790i Ultra*_)


----------



## dude guy bro

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-500-_-Product


----------



## Starbomba

proud owner of a XFX 9400 GT 1 GB, looking to see how to OC it (or at least how to OC it and make it stay that way, it always resets once i reboot it >_>)

EDIT: done, stable 30% more speed on all 3 clocks AND keeping temps as low as 65Â° FTW


----------



## NvidiaXFX

got a quick question u guys and ur xfx product skill may help me out i got an xfx 750i sli nforce and im have an overclock problem and yes im some what of a noob everytime i try to up the cpu mhz the computer will boot up but in like 2 minutes it always freeezes and iv tried multiple ghz and always same thing.


----------



## bahmtf

I wish to be added im currently saving for an xfx 5770


----------



## tsubaki

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-worse-28.html

'nuff said


----------



## Trancez

I'm one of the biggest XFX fans out there.

My last 3 cards - XFX HD 4350, XFX 4850, XFX 5850 ..


----------



## IfYkv5762

My XFXs:
XFX 6200LE(LOL)
XFX 9800GT
and now XFX HD 5770


----------



## Levesque

Put me in the club. XFX 5870 (with an Asus 5970 in Tri-Crossfire).

Why? Because I needed a longer non-standard Crossfire interconnect for my build, so I sent an e-mail to XFX... and got a longer XFX black Crossfire interconnect for FREE 5 days later.


----------



## vinman46

i got a 4770 and a 9300 geforce motherboard


----------



## Nemesis158

Ive Purchased 5 XFX cards total, all worked flawlessly. the two im using right now:
XFX 4650 AGP for the old P4 box
XFX 5870 1GB
Put me in the list!


----------



## djzic

XFX Radeon 5830. Some people say its horrible, but its a good bargain, I picked it up for Â£120


----------



## MacG32

Added my two XFX HD 5970 Black Editions.


----------



## stephenmarr

Add me Crossfire
XFX 5850 XXX
XFX 5850 Black Edition
Running 850 Core 1200 Memory stock volts
both fitted with a scythe musashi gpu cooler


----------



## linkin93

I'm gunna get me one of these

today or tomorrow









so add me to the list! I've also had 3 previous XFX 4850's, though not all at the same time.


----------



## stephenmarr

heres a pic of my xfire
XFX 5850 XXX 
XFX 5850 Black Edition
Running 850 Core 1200 Memory stock volts 
both fitted with a scythe musashi gpu cooler


----------



## linkin93

Nice









Look at what I got...



















  
 You Tube


----------



## archicual_pards

Update pls..... XFX 5870 1GB


----------



## charlesC8188

Love XFX. They did a full RMA for me with a brand new card in less than 3 weeks. Great customer service. And oh ya??? A lifetime warranty!!!


----------



## charlesC8188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenmarr;11623490*
> heres a pic of my xfire
> XFX 5850 XXX
> XFX 5850 Black Edition
> Running 850 Core 1200 Memory stock volts
> both fitted with a scythe musashi gpu cooler


My exact GPU setup without the after market coolers!







Nice. Nice overclocks too.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I own a radeon HD 6850. This it in my rig.


----------



## arioscrimson

Just picked up a XFX 6970 last week. Pics in the 69xx club thread.

Sent from my 3GS using this Tapatalk thingy.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Just sold my 5870-XXX Reference two days ago. XFX Radeon 6970 on order, set to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## arioscrimson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;11816969*
> Just sold my 5870-XXX Reference two days ago. XFX Radeon 6970 on order, set to arrive tomorrow.


You'll love it.


----------



## Mattroid

I am currently running an XFX GeForce GTX 275. I'll probably be upgrading soon, and I'm looking at XFX cards first


----------



## mxthunder

Im a fan! these are just the xfx cards that I own currently.


----------



## drBlahMan

_Please update my entry_...Now, I have a XFX Radeon 6870 DFE (_dual fan edition_) 1gb


----------



## trimak

XFX Black Edition 850W PSU


----------



## glenpw

i have a xfx hd5770


----------



## cavallino

I like my xfx 6870's.


----------



## jonnyquest

Radeon XFX 6990


----------



## Levesque

Xfx 6990
xfx 6970
xfx 5870


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trimak;12844280*
> XFX Black Edition 850W PSU


This is what I have! Great PSU







!


----------



## zalittle

My XFX 5850 is awesome. I love it. I can run crysis 2 on extreme with great framerates.


----------



## Wbroach23

XFX 6970 here


----------



## Dorianime

I'm Still Rocking a pair of GTS 250's


----------



## vikingsteve

I'll never buy another brand again. XFX has taken good care of me, from my 6800 to my 8800GTS, and soon, to my 6970+6990 combo.


----------



## ducrider

XFX fan here.I own a 9800GTX+,3 260 core Editions and a 8800GTS 320mb.


----------



## iLLGT3

My first build.. Here's my XFX HD6850


----------



## Lutfij

add me to the list!!!

I've been a xfx user since the 8xxx series of nvidia.

Card 1 (now sold) - 8600GT Fatal1ty DDR3 passive cooled edition
Card 2 - HD 5770
Card 3 - HD6870 Black Edition


----------



## daydream99

I have an xfx 5750 and 2 xfx 5770


----------



## ahmadtahir

XFX user since MX4000 series...... add me plz...

1- MX 4000
2- 7600 GT
3- 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition
4- 4890 xXx edition


----------



## Smoblikat

I just signed the petition, evn though im an American.

Add me to this club please, i have an XFX XXX 650w.


----------



## drew2794

I got two XFX AMD 6970's put them in crossfire and I love 'em. Have been able to play every game I own on highest settings without a struggle.


----------



## Enfluenza

in.
XFX 8800GT
XFX HD4890
XFX HD4890 (bad batch and RMA'd)
XFX HD5830
XFX HD6870

thats all the XFX cards ive owned


----------



## wjq8g6

I have XFX 850W PSU


----------



## masterofnocrack

i got an old xfx hd 4650


----------



## N3C14R

I miss my 9600gt zalman h.

Why did I sell you....









Oh wait, Nvm.


----------



## langer1972

Please add me to the list I now have 2 XFX 6950's in Crossfire the 2 gig ones and they are great.


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

i had a gts 250, a 4890, and now a 6790 (on the way) 








(add mehh!)


----------



## Aussie

xfx fan club lol i dont think i would be classed as a fan. I had an xfx 4870 and it was just ok. i mean all i hear is how bad xfx is


----------



## RickyOG90

hey, i used to have an XFX HD 5770 XXX Edition, but I upgraded to a gtx 570 classified. However, i still have an XFX 850W Core Edition Pro Power supply in my rig. Can I still join?


















Here was my graphics card in my old set up


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussie*


xfx fan club lol i dont think i would be classed as a fan. I had an xfx 4870 and it was just ok. i mean all i hear is how bad xfx is


Same here.

I had an XFX 6600GT. It served it's purpose. Towards the end of 2008 it sure liked to seem like it was dieing.

I wouldn't buy XFX again, simply because they no longer make NVidia products.


----------



## Tronic707x

add me!

Im looking to buy an XFX Radeon 6970


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

I have a XFX PRO550W PSU


----------



## mazdaboi

Add me please, Single XFX HD 5750 1GB DDR5 (ZNFC model) running stock. Love it and definately will buy again.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L*
> 
> I have a XFX PRO550W PSU


i have an XFX PRO550W Core Edition PSU


----------



## TechCrazy

Loving my XFX 5850 crossfire wanted to purchase a 7xxx gpu but sadly XFX dropped the double lifetime with that series. That was like the cherry on top.


----------



## neo668

Hello fellow XFX owners!









Just bought a XFX Radeon HD-685X-ZDFC. Hope to learn how to OC this thing here.

Please be gentle with a noob.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Got another XFX card, HD7770. 2 year warranty though :/


----------



## neo668

Hi. I'm thinking of getting another HD6850 to crossfire. I have a Seasonic M12II 520 Bronze PSU. Will my PSU be enough? Thanks.


----------



## ericlee30

Here Are my XFX Parts, 1-XFX R7950 DD Black Edition Video card, 2-XFX 1250 watt Black Edition Pro PSU


----------



## Gravik

Would you guys recommend this card?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150590


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravik*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150590


I would recommend it,its just like my card without the double fans. Im not sure but if you plan on overclocking the card i do be leave the on I have would do better because it has more head room to cool but if you plan to leave the card at stock yes the one you chose will do you right









update: I did miss one thing for 10 bucks more the black edition is clocked at 900 instead of 800 the 900 would be a better way to go in my opinion

here is the one I would go with
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150601

here is my card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150589


----------



## Falmod

Hello fellow XFX fanboys, How are you all doing ?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

CrossFired Double D 7870 Black Editions

Pro Series 850w Black Edition PSU

5770 Black Edition

Pro Series 550w PSU

I really wish XFX made more components! I think they should go back to making MoBos and start making memory.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Hey guys, thinking about doing a predominantly XFX build for the fun of it. The only problem is XFX hasn't made motherboards in a long while so it'll be a bit outdated. I also want to go Intel and NVidia because I haven't used an Intel CPU since my old Pentium D Extreme CPU and I don't think I've EVER used NVidia, in fact the closet thing I had was a dual Voodoo 5 GPU set up in '93 where NVidia bought out 3Dfx within a matter of months after the Voodoo 5 came out.

Another issue with this is that the last and best NVidia GPU XFX made was the GT640 2GB ... so I'm going to go with two of them in SLI. Like I said, it's going to be old and outdated but I think it will be fun to do and have. Check out the proposed build in my SIG ... I named it the XtremeFX.

Tell me what you think from an XFX fan standpoint. Again, this build would totally be for fun and the love of XFX ... I really don't plan on using it for much. But feel free to give suggestions!


----------



## mxthunder

Here is my collection of XFX cards


----------



## fido

XFX 1050w psu







very good 1 will help me to Sli in the near future


----------



## d1nky

hi guys, been about a month since last post so hopefully people still respond.

I stupidly misplaced a single cable on the 24pin modular cable, its on the side where it splits into two for the psu connection.

I wondered if someone can create a diagram or help with the cable placement.

thanks


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Totally in! I have an XFX 4770 and i love it!


----------



## Recr3ational

Sup guys,

Has any of you sleeved the XFX 850w Pro XXX Edition?

What did you do with the PCI-E connectors as they're connected to each other.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Sup guys,
> 
> Has any of you sleeved the XFX 850w Pro XXX Edition?
> 
> What did you do with the PCI-E connectors as they're connected to each other.


sleeved a 1050w!

and the 24 pin was the hardest, the pins kept breaking etc! maybe re-wire the sleeve with the proper AWG wire. the PCIE were the easiest and when the original braid is off, theyre aren't connected together.

look in my pics to see it


----------



## Recr3ational

Well mine is the semi modular 850w.

It has 2 PCI-E per wire. If that makes sense?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Well mine is the semi modular 850w.
> 
> It has 2 PCI-E per wire. If that makes sense?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ooh I see... yea the trick with that is to sleeve the small parts too, depends if youre using paracord or braid and heatshrink. with yours maybe braid and heatshrink, I had parts between the sata connectors which were small and I sleeved between it. just have to take the end connector off after you done the long part.

with the semi modular, you may have to take the psu case off and go as far back as you can on the cable to keep it clean looking.

also buy many ATX female pins and spare AWG wire because they do break a lot, also extra ATX removal tools as they tend to break.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ooh I see... yea the trick with that is to sleeve the small parts too, depends if youre using paracord or braid and heatshrink. with yours maybe braid and heatshrink, I had parts between the sata connectors which were small and I sleeved between it. just have to take the end connector off after you done the long part.
> 
> with the semi modular, you may have to take the psu case off and go as far back as you can on the cable to keep it clean looking.
> 
> also buy many ATX female pins and spare AWG wire because they do break a lot, also extra ATX removal tools as they tend to break.


Thanks mate.
Slightly scared now haha.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Anyone seen THIS yet?

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/30661-xfx-makes-a-nice-looking-aluminium-case

I know I'll be buying one if it can fit a double radiator and comes in black. I'm assuming that it will be coming in black as I see where they were going with the design, trying to match their later 6000 series and 7000 series cards design. But from what I have seen, their new GHOST2, like on their R series cards are Black aluminum.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Anyone seen THIS yet?
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/30661-xfx-makes-a-nice-looking-aluminium-case
> 
> I know I'll be buying one if it can fit a double radiator and comes in black. I'm assuming that it will be coming in black as I see where they were going with the design, trying to match their later 6000 series and 7000 series cards design. But from what I have seen, their new GHOST2, like on their R series cards are Black aluminum.


I don't like that one bit, but its got potential!


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I think it'll look a lot better in black. I would so go all old school XFX and green light the black one, sell my blue lit Razer keyboard and mouse (which I want to do anyways) and go green.


----------



## Gereti

I join here with XFX 550W Core edition!








good psu i would say


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I think it'll look a lot better in black. I would so go all old school XFX and green light the black one, sell my blue lit Razer keyboard and mouse (which I want to do anyways) and go green.


What keyboard?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> What keyboard?


It's a Lycosa, non mirror. I want to go mechanical. I most of my gaming on the PC now and though most of that is played with a 360 controller, I would like a mechanical board for/when the time comes I have a more keyboard intensive game. Basically anything that I play with a keyboard now are old FPS like DOOM and BLOOD so it's whatever at the moment.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> It's a Lycosa, non mirror. I want to go mechanical. I most of my gaming on the PC now and though most of that is played with a 360 controller, I would like a mechanical board for/when the time comes I have a more keyboard intensive game. Basically anything that I play with a keyboard now are old FPS like DOOM and BLOOD so it's whatever at the moment.


Ahh, snap, I got the same keyboard, thought you were going to sell the Black widow. Yeah I know the feeling, I've broken mine from to much button bashing. There's a great deal on a Cooler master TK in the UK, I don't know where you're from (on my phone) so can't see.
I'm buying the Shine 3 next week.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Ahh, snap, I got the same keyboard, thought you were going to sell the Black widow. Yeah I know the feeling, I've broken mine from to much button bashing. There's a great deal on a Cooler master TK in the UK, I don't know where you're from (on my phone) so can't see.
> I'm buying the Shine 3 next week.


I'm in NY. I just prefer the feel of a mechanical board. I didn't know this until a couple years ago when I realized there was a difference, after I had already purchased my Lycosa. Mines in mint condition, it just does this thing sometimes, like once a month, that it will keep repeating a letter as I'm typing. It will just take a letter as I'm typing and literally run with it until I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in.

I really like the look and feel of the BlackWidow. The keys are a little loud though. It's not blue to match my current blue theme though. Its really hard to find a nice quality, simple looking, all black, with blue/green keys with mechanical keys. I was looking at the Ducky Shine Zero board.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I'm in NY. I just prefer the feel of a mechanical board. I didn't know this until a couple years ago when I realized there was a difference, after I had already purchased my Lycosa. Mines in mint condition, it just does this thing sometimes, like once a month, that it will keep repeating a letter as I'm typing. It will just take a letter as I'm typing and literally run with it until I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in.
> 
> I really like the look and feel of the BlackWidow. The keys are a little loud though. It's not blue to match my current blue theme though. Its really hard to find a nice quality, simple looking, all black, with blue/green keys with mechanical keys. I was looking at the Ducky Shine Zero board.


If you get the 2012 version it's blue with blue switches,

If you get a ducky with brown switches it's a bit more quieter. I love the design of ducky keyboards.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> If you get the 2012 version it's blue with blue switches,
> 
> If you get a ducky with brown switches it's a bit more quieter. I love the design of ducky keyboards.


Well Razor supposedly, just this year, put out a BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth. It has the green back lighting of the regular Ultimate and uses brown mx switches. I cannot find this board ANYWHERE for sale. It's on their website and there are plenty of reviews though.

Oooh wait, I can buy it directly through Razor .... hmmm ... I might have to change all my blue fans to green soon. Though I just changed everything from Purple to blue in March.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Well Razor supposedly, just this year, put out a BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth. It has the green back lighting of the regular Ultimate and uses brown mx switches. I cannot find this board ANYWHERE for sale. It's on their website and there are plenty of reviews though.


That's the problem with razer, I can not find a 2012 black widow anywhere, which obviously means that the keyboard is good. Why don't you get a ducky shine 2? As the shine 3 came out im sure someone will be selling it secondhand, they sell a wide range of colours and switches combo if I'm not wrong.


----------

